

Crimean accelerator packing its bags as region moves to embrace Russian ideals - ilhackernews
http://www.geektime.com/2014/03/18/crimean-accelerator-packing-its-bags-as-region-moves-to-embrace-russian-ideals/

======
doug1001
from the geektime.com OP:

Geektime wrote about previously, the lack of the entrepreneurial spirit is
really what got them there and the reason that Russia goes from one dictator
to the next instead of embracing individual opportunity.

any Ukrainians find this more than a little patronizing not to mention untrue?

the fact is that a couple of years ago, Russia signed a long-term lease for
the Crimean naval base; Russian troops were lawfully deployed there (many with
their families) prior to the current conflict. In a region comprised largely
of Russians (lawfully deployed there) it's no surprise that those people will
side with Russia--just like US troops deployed to Afghanistan don't become
anti-US the moment they are deployed to foreign soil.

more objectionable is criticizing Ukrainians for "lack of entrepreneurial
spirit" and for "not embracing individual opportunity." Seriously? This is a
nation in which people have taken to the streets twice just within the past 10
years--and in doing so put their lives on the line. That's far better proof of
"individual responsibility" than signing up to YC or whatnot.

~~~
hrkristian
Finish reading the article before commenting.

>Ant-Lab owner Petrov is now moving to Kiev, where the startup scene is more
embraced. Ukraine’s capital has six accelerators, GrowthUp, EastLabs, Happy
Farm, WannaBiz, Founder Institute, iHub and Polyteco.

The article is railing against Crimeans, not Ukrainians, although yes that
earlier sentence did seem a bit odd.

